# Newbe, need help identifing parts required for 8304 locomotive (Lionel)



## Blk69 (Feb 23, 2010)

Hello all, this is my first post to this forum. I am in the process of trying to get my daughters interested in model trains (under 10). I was given a loinel 8304 engine with matching tener. This engine has a few problems. Forgive me if I don't use the correct terminalogy. It is a 4-4-2 engine. 

One of the diecast front wheels has cracked (small front wheel, not drive wheels) in half and the whole assembly falls of the tracks. Does anyone offer replacement wheels? I have had to remove this front section on a similar (older) engine due to it derailing about 1/2 the time it went thru a turn out. 

It looks like there was a tracken rubber insert on one of the drive wheels. It is missing now. Are replacements available?

One of the red jews of the front grill is missing. Does anyone make this part?

Is there a good place on the internet to view diagrams of parts required so I can be sure I am ordering the correct stuff?

Any help would be greatly apprechated. Thank you.


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

Your engine is 1975 vintage. If you go to Lionel service documents on line download supplement 1-9 Page 124,125 has the part numbers for your engine.

Google Jeff the train tender, Stan Orr, or East coast train parts in NJ.

There you go!!!


----------

